# Cipollini Frames



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

*MCipollini Frames*

I'm not a big carbon fiber fan, but I can't help but like the lines of the MCipollini frame.

The paint schemes are pretty awesome as well.


Anyone own or ride one of these babies  ?!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Saw the RB1000 frame in Rome when I visited recently. Hate to say it (I anticipated seeing it in person myself), but it doesn't stand out as a standalone piece. Really needs to be built to then have you realize it's a radical road bike and not mistaken as another TT bike.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Of course it looks cool. Would Cipo's name adorn anything stodgy?

Check out the price tag on that bad boy?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

This one is hot: Speed | MCipollini


https://www.mcipollini.com/images/uploads/collezioni/bici-da-corsa-speed.jpg


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ventruck said:


> Saw the RB1000 frame in Rome when I visited recently. Hate to say it (I anticipated seeing it in person myself), but it doesn't stand out as a standalone piece. Really needs to be built to then have you realize it's a radical road bike and not mistaken as another TT bike.


It does both.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The RB1000 with Di-2 sells for $14999 in Australia.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

kbwh said:


> It does both.


I know. My point was, though, as a module it really just looks like another TT frame - not the overkill looking aero road bike it's usually depicted as.

Side note: the new Logos in his line looks hot imo. Takes such simple tube shapes but curves them tastefully.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

pmf said:


> Of course it looks cool. Would Cipo's name adorn anything stodgy?
> 
> Check out the price tag on that bad boy?





Italianrider76 said:


> The RB1000 with Di-2 sells for $14999 in Australia.



That means it's about $15,000 USD as well.

According to his website, the only dealer/distributor in N. America is in Toronto, Canada. So it'll cost even more to import it across the border.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Only feedback that I've heard is that they are ridiculously, uncomfortably stiff


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

twiggy said:


> Only feedback that I've heard is that they are ridiculously, uncomfortably stiff


Like the old Cervelo aluminum S1?


A $15,000 bike that feels like an aluminum frame; hmm.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

A review, translated from a French magazine, is here:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: CycleSport: MCipollini RB1000 is "Bellissimo", Part II


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Stiff...I suppose that means you need to up the wattage output and gain weight. :biggrin5:


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

merckxman said:


> A review, translated from a French magazine, is here:
> ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: CycleSport: MCipollini RB1000 is "Bellissimo", Part II


This is funny:
_As Mario told us: "the bikes are made as for (sic) for myself". Needless to say they are not for the crowd. _

Plus the last bit:
_btw, I've never seen an RB1000 with two water bottle cages...has anyone?_

So not only does a rider have to be as fit as Mario is, a rider also has to have a team like Mario's to carry extra bidons ..... and maybe even a follow car! 

Are these frames definitively made in Italy? As in, constructed onto the moulds in Italy as opposed to finished/painted in Italy?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The way I understand it is that the RB1000 is 100% Fatta in Italia (maybe not the actual weave). Also the OP frames all have bolts for that 2nd water bottle cage.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

can't buy class, those things make the Batmobile look pleasing...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

orange_julius said:


> Are these frames definitively made in Italy? As in, constructed onto the moulds in Italy as opposed to finished/painted in Italy?





kbwh said:


> The way I understand it is that the RB1000 is 100% Fatta in Italia (maybe not the actual weave). Also the OP frames all have bolts for that 2nd water bottle cage.


As I understand it, Mario's frames were engineered and built at the same company in Florence, Italy that also does Lamborghini bodies.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

cda 455 said:


> As I understand it, Mario's frames were engineered and built at the same company in Florence, Italy that also does Lamborghini bodies.


Can you share the source of this information, please?

Thanks!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

orange_julius said:


> Can you share the source of this information, please?
> 
> Thanks!


The bulk of the info came from the MCipolloini website.

I believe I read an article that had a pic of the fabrication site and/or Italian engineer but can't find it.


----------



## J-dubya (Jun 23, 2010)

like the white red


----------



## J-dubya (Jun 23, 2010)

I think Eros Poli should have a brand


----------



## J-dubya (Jun 23, 2010)

It would be awesome having EROS on the DT


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I like the paint scheme, but the block lettering on the downtube looks a bit low rent to me. IMO, it is an attractive frame, but it does look like a slightly dedesigned FM018:









Also, the price is ludicrous.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I saw a bunch of these in the peloton in the Giro last year. Can't comment on their quality or ride characteristics, of course, but from an esthetic pov, they looked clunky to my eye. IMHO, the best looking bike in the Giro last year was the Bianchi Oltre.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Almost outrageous looking (which is cool) but the logo leaves a lot to be desired looking a lot like SCATTANTE... or some generic chinese frame with graphic design by the guy that created NEASTY branded frames...


----------



## Chadwick890 (Oct 14, 2010)

Love the frame design hate the price tag that comes with it though


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I like round tubes. These are typical of modern frames but seem very expensive.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> That means it's about $15,000 USD as well.
> 
> According to his website, the only dealer/distributor in N. America is in Toronto, Canada. So it'll cost even more to import it across the border.


I know of one in SoCal  Saw one at the shop last night.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

its the only bike my wife ever commented on as liking during hours of TdF coverage


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> I know of one in SoCal  Saw one at the shop last night.



Like a hot date, we need pics   !


Where in S. Cal.?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

www.twohubs.com might get the RB800..

Where in S. Cal.?[/QUOTE]


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

bon_gabs said:


> www.twohubs.com might get the RB800..
> 
> Where in S. Cal.?



The RB800 is a more comfortable ride than their RB1000; as per their website.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

It looks fugly but the more I look at it, the more I dig it, kinda like the S5...

Of note, the Olympia Boost looks a LOT like the RB1000 but with forward arcing seatstays.

There seems to be a lot of clearance between the seat tube cutaway and the rear wheel, but wouldn't it be better aerodynamically to make them mate closer like lots of TT/Tri bikes do?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Cipo frames are made by ZMM Compositi, I believe.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Correct- see video_lg


----------



## CafeRoubaix (Sep 11, 2012)

All Cipo frames are made in Italy. A company cannot state "Fatto in Italia" without meeting strict manufacturing regulations.

Disclaimer - I am a Cipo dealer in the Calgary area.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's mine..been riding it for the past one year. 
Definitely a stiff ride, with sure footed handling. I'm on the XS with 52.5cm toptube. 

Total weight is approx 6450 grs, with LW Std and AX Orion brake calipers, having some thoughts of replacing it and going for a regular SR brakes in the near future. 

Cheers!


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Maverick said:


> Here's mine..been riding it for the past one year.
> Definitely a stiff ride, with sure footed handling. I'm on the XS with 52.5cm toptube.
> 
> Total weight is approx 6450 grs, with LW Std and AX Orion brake calipers, having some thoughts of replacing it and going for a regular SR brakes in the near future.
> ...


Good looking bike.


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

CafeRoubaix said:


> All Cipo frames are made in Italy. A company cannot state "Fatto in Italia" without meeting strict manufacturing regulations.
> 
> Disclaimer - I am a Cipo dealer in the Calgary area.


Interesting, thank you. 

Are you also affiliated with Specialized? Your name is a bit misleading if you aren't...


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

Cool bike. I wonder if they have a small one with training wheels for my granddaughter. It would need a nice basket also.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Interesting bike Maverick, an integrated seatpost is a must with that seat tube.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I've seen a POLI frame but it was a for a bike shop of that name. Here is Eros Poli cardling ones of those small climbers in 1994; Eros, of course, is very tall. Great guy. 




J-dubya said:


> I think Eros Poli should have a brand


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

orange_julius said:


> Plus the last bit:
> _btw, I've never seen an RB1000 with two water bottle cages...has anyone?_


That's because you keep the second bottle in your hand ready to throw it at any moment.


----------

